# Behringer Pro 800



## Pier (Dec 7, 2022)

It's a replica of the Prophet 600.


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 7, 2022)

Back in 2020, Behringer said they'd be shipping this item. It's 2022 and, not only is it not at American Musical Supply, Thomann's, Amazon, Guitar Center, or Sweetwater, it's also not even on Behringer's website. So maybe 2023?


----------



## Pier (Dec 7, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it doesn't sound very analog / good to my ears... just sounds like a soft synth.


Sounds great to me. Those basses in the sound examples are great.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 7, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it doesn't sound very analog / good to my ears... just sounds like a soft synth.


I thought it was just me! But I have no idea what the Pro600 actually sounds like so I'll not judge this until I hear alot more first.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 7, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Back in 2020, Behringer said they'd be shipping this item. It's 2022 and, not only is it not at American Musical Supply, Thomann's, Amazon, Guitar Center, or Sweetwater, it's also not even on Behringer's website. So maybe 2023?


I'm sure I read April 2023 somewhere on the announcement.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 7, 2022)

pmountford said:


> I thought it was just me! But I have no idea what the Pro600 actually sounds like so I'll not judge this until I hear alot more first.


I looked up a review of the Prophet 600 learned a lot about it. Was a poorman's version of the Prophet 5 being cheaper. Apparently the original circuits were fairly bad making the instrument laggy and the envelopes pretty sluggish. Now I guess for little more than $100 you can get updated circuitry that fixes that.

But the sound demos of the original, actually sounded not great to my ears. The filters sounded pretty cheap sounding. This one that probably Behringer shouldn't have copied other than this clone actually sounds better than the original.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2022)

This sounds pretty fantastic to me.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 8, 2022)

Sounds very Prophety and looks nice. I might buy this to go with my Boog and Behri Cat.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 8, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> Sounds very Prophety and looks nice. I might buy this to go with my Boog and Behri Cat.


Yeah. Seems like this is one that Behringer improved on. I honestly like it. If it wasn't for the fact that I hate that company, I'd probably get it too. I might still. I still love the CAT. Probably should get that one too.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 8, 2022)

Pier said:


> Sounds great to me. Those basses in the sound examples are great.


Finally got the bass sound in the Video. That's some deep, deep bass!


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 8, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Yeah. Seems like this is one that Behringer improved on. I honestly like it. If it wasn't for the fact that I hate that company, I'd probably get it to. I might still. I still love the CAT. Probably should get that one too.


Why do you hate them? Is it because of all those crappy products they used to make? Those early pedals and mixers were awful!

I've bought a few of their more recent offerings and they're a totally different company now. I've used their X32s and UFX1604 for live stuff and their synths are excellent. The Odyssey is better built and kitted-out than the Korg one I had.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 8, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> Why do you hate them? Is it because of all those crappy products they used to make? Those early pedals and mixers were awful!


Terrible business practices. Outright bullies. Bringing lawsuits against people that say unfavorable things about Behringer on forums. Just intended to hurt and harass people. 

Then the Peter Kirn incident just was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 8, 2022)

Sounds great (and analog).


----------



## emid (Dec 8, 2022)

Definately fat, deep basses. Also Behringer is working on its very own free DAW... Link


----------



## method1 (Dec 8, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I looked up a review of the Prophet 600 learned a lot about it. Was a poorman's version of the Prophet 5 being cheaper. Apparently the original circuits were fairly bad making the instrument laggy and the envelopes pretty sluggish. Now I guess for little more than $100 you can get updated circuitry that fixes that.
> 
> But the sound demos of the original, actually sounded not great to my ears. The filters sounded pretty cheap sounding. This one that probably Behringer shouldn't have copied other than this clone actually sounds better than the original.



Something is up with the sound in this video, is it a camera mic? 
I own a couple p600s and this is not a good representation. 

As for Boringer, I'm with José


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 8, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Terrible business practices. Outright bullies. Bringing lawsuits against people that say unfavorable things about Behringer on forums. Just intended to hurt and harass people.
> 
> Then the Peter Kirn incident just was the straw that broke the camel's back.


Crikey, that led to a rabbit hole of a read. Not impressive, particularly the Dave Smith episode. Makes me glad that almost everything I've bought with their name on has been second-hand.

I don't care much about the cloning side of things as many companies do that and most of the stuff I have of theirs are clones of very old gear. But all that lawsuit stuff is an uncomfortable read.


----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 8, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> Crikey, that led to a rabbit hole of a read. Not impressive, particularly the Dave Smith episode. Makes me glad that almost everything I've bought with their name on has been second-hand.
> 
> I don't care much about the cloning side of things as many companies do that and most of the stuff I have of theirs are clones of very old gear. But all that lawsuit stuff is an uncomfortable read.


Look up some early Behringer ads and note the stated pronunciation of Behringer: "... like a bell"

Ever heard the term "dead ringer?" 

Then think about the products the company first sold: knockoffs of Mackie mixers. Scroll down this page to learn more. https://reverb.com/news/the-true-stories-behind-6-famous-gear-lawsuits

Obviously, the company has become an industry powerhouse and there is usually considerable value in their products. But the innovation in Behringer's initial business model was not innovative products.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 8, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Terrible business practices. Outright bullies. Bringing lawsuits against people that say unfavorable things about Behringer on forums. Just intended to hurt and harass people.
> 
> Then the Peter Kirn incident just was the straw that broke the camel's back.


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I was aware of the Peter Kirn 'incident' but I didn't know anything about the DSI lawsuit. That's certainly going to make me think twice....


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 8, 2022)

Yeah Behringer is not a good company, and shouldn't be supported with your money.

The problem is that 0 other manufacturers are attacking the low end market in a similar manner. Of course somebody just starting out is going to see the Pro One clone for a couple hundred bucks and get hyped. There's not really an alternative from any of the other players.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 8, 2022)

Sounds incredible to me. Synthwave for days in a nice compact box. Very tempted to add one to my beloved Take 5.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 8, 2022)

With all serious s*it that's going on around the world I just love when some people still complain about Behringer business practice completely ignoring Roland and Yamaha legal cases. Not to mention Apple support for slavery and severe exploitation. If you guys ditch Apple, Roland and Yamaha gear I will stop buying Behringer stuff. 

And yes I will buy this fabulous synth and I will support the Behringer company.


----------



## method1 (Dec 8, 2022)

Two wrongs don't make right, enjoy your boringer!


----------



## rsg22 (Dec 8, 2022)

Sounds really not bad, though I'm more interested in their original designs (Neutron etc.).

So this was just announced and should be available in April '23, where the Proton (successor to the Neutron) was announced/"launched" in early 2022 and still has no release date, though as of March 1st it was "production ready" and "available soon"/"as soon as possible". I guess the chips they needed for the Pro 800 are more readily available than those for the Proton.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> With all serious s*it that's going on around the world I just love when some people still complain about Behringer business practice completely ignoring Roland and Yamaha legal cases. Not to mention Apple support for slavery and severe exploitation. If you guys ditch Apple, Roland and Yamaha gear I will stop buying Behringer stuff.
> 
> And yes I will buy this fabulous synth and I will support the Behringer company.


Patent law scuffles between big companies are not the same as anti-Semitic guitar pedals and suing forum users (just like us) for their critiques.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 8, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Patent law scuffles between big companies are not the same as anti-Semitic guitar pedals and suing forum users (just like us) for their critiques.


Funny how you completely ignored Apple quietly supporting slavery and child labour. I hope you guys don't have any Apple products. That would make any argument about Behringer completely irrelevant. 

Anyway Behringer apologised and learned the lesson. The company now ignores all paid and unpaid competition trolls pretending to be "synth purists". 
Behringer makes and sells great products at affordable price. And most people buy them whether fake "synth purists" like it or not. 



method1 said:


> Two wrongs don't make right, enjoy your boringer!


Thanks, I will.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> I hope you guys don't have any Apple products.


I'm glad to be able to please you. 😉


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> I hope you guys don't have any Apple products.


Luckily, I'm typing this on an Android, so according to your rules I'm free to chastise you ☺️


----------



## 3DC (Dec 8, 2022)

pmountford said:


> I'm glad to be able to please you. 😉


----------



## 3DC (Dec 8, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Luckily, I'm typing this on an Android, so according to your rules I'm free to chastise you ☺️


----------



## José Herring (Dec 9, 2022)

3DC said:


> If you guys ditch Apple, Roland and Yamaha gear I will stop buying Behringer stuff.


Done, done and done.


3DC said:


> And yes I will buy this fabulous synth and I will support the Behringer company.


Just saved you $300. You're welcome.


----------



## 3DC (Dec 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Done, done and done.










José Herring said:


> Just saved you $300. You're welcome.


This synth is 599$. At least put some minimal effort when trolling.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 9, 2022)

Sometimes, I long for the pre-internet era when all of this shady stuff took place behind closed doors and us musicians were largely clueless about it all. 

It's like the world cup at the moment: totally dodgy, rubs me up the wrong way, but fundamentally I just want to enjoy a game of football (soccer). Likewise, I just want to enjoy new synths.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2022)

Gerbil said:


> Sometimes, I long for the pre-internet era when all of this shady stuff took place behind closed doors and us musicians were largely clueless about it all.
> 
> It's like the world cup at the moment: totally dodgy, rubs me up the wrong way, but fundamentally I just want to enjoy a game of football (soccer). Likewise, I just want to enjoy new synths.


Same. I've taken to just buying all Behringer synths second hand. If there were any other similar options I'd go for those.

With the borderline extortionist prices of some other manufacturers I have no problem whatsoever buying clones. Even if Behringer as a company is really ffing odd.

So yeah. Not a fan of Behringer, but definitely a fan of affordable synthesizers.


----------



## Hansu Heya (Dec 9, 2022)

3DC said:


> With all serious s*it that's going on around the world I just love when some people still complain about Behringer business practice completely ignoring Roland and Yamaha legal cases. Not to mention Apple support for slavery and severe exploitation. If you guys ditch Apple, Roland and Yamaha gear I will stop buying Behringer stuff.


You can add to that buying from Amazon or eating at any major franchise or using any Microsoft product or driving a car/flying a plane with all the knowledge we have about climate crisis and the list goes on and on and on ... It is obvious to me for a very long time that humanity is a deeply egoistic, short-term goal oriented species, that will let manufacturers even destroy its foundation of life support just for the sake of a cheap service that doesn't make them happy anyways.

Focusing all the attention to that one company being evil is to me a clear sign of not seeing the full picture.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## HCMarkus (Dec 9, 2022)

I understand mankind's interaction with the world and our fellow beings is far from perfect. For me, Behringer's foundational, plagiaristic approach to product development was a turn-off. If given a reasonable choice, I thus choose to give other companies my business.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2022)

Behringer as a company has for sure done some bad stuff; however I think they are really sincere about making great analogue instruments affordable for everyone, and they are arguably singularly responsible for the current renaissance in analogue hardware that has made the new premium synths from DSI/Sequential, Arturia, Korg, Moog, etc commercially possible.


----------



## method1 (Dec 9, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Behringer as a company has for sure done some bad stuff; however I think they are really sincere about making great analogue instruments affordable for everyone, and they are arguably singularly responsible for the current renaissance in analogue hardware that has made the new premium synths from DSI/Sequential, Arturia, Korg, Moog, etc commercially possible.


I don't really agree, the analogue / retro mania was well underway when Boringer jumped into the craze, can't argue with the affordability, I personally choose not to support them but no ill will towards anyone who does.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2022)

method1 said:


> the analogue / retro mania was well underway when Boringer jumped into the craze,


Was there a popular modern analogue synth before the Deepmind in 2016?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 9, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Behringer as a company has for sure done some bad stuff; however I think they are really sincere about making great analogue instruments affordable for everyone, and they are arguably singularly responsible for the current renaissance in analogue hardware that has made the new premium synths from DSI/Sequential, Arturia, Korg, Moog, etc commercially possible.


For me it's just personal. I honesty wish that Behringer was more of a faceless company like Roland or Korg. That way when the companies misbehave, there's nobody to really pin it to and after a few years the entire management has probably changed anyway. The bigger companies have an identity different than the people that work for it. 

So the behavior of the company goes directly back to certain individuals and the more I researched these individuals the less I liked the behavior. 

It isn't logical and I don't blame people for hopping on these amazing synths and they are amazing. If I can ever get over it, I may do the same but for now, I can't get over it.


----------



## method1 (Dec 9, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Was there a popular modern analogue synth before the Deepmind in 2016?


Sure, the DSI stuff, P08, mopho/tetra for example, and 80s synths like the Juno 60 or MKS series weren't as crazy expensive as they are now when the craze kicked off


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 9, 2022)

José Herring said:


> For me it's just personal. I honesty wish that Behringer was more of a faceless company like Roland or Korg. That way when the companies misbehave, there's nobody to really pin it to and after a few years the entire management has probably changed anyway. The bigger companies have an identity different than the people that work for it.
> 
> So the behavior of the company goes directly back to certain individuals and the more I researched these individuals the less I liked the behavior.
> 
> It isn't logical and I don't blame people for hopping on these amazing synths and they are amazing. If I can ever get over it, I may do the same but for now, I can't get over it.


Yeah I know what you mean for sure. I don't currently have anything by Behringer but there is something to be said for their democratising mission. People woild maybe think better of them if they did more original stuff too (eg a Deepmind successor rather than a Keystep ripoff).


----------

